# Mayweather v.s. Cotto



## KushXOJ (May 4, 2012)

Who are u going for ?
I got my money on money 

Cotto's getting knocked out !!

Although it would be funny to see mayweather get smacked up


----------



## mcrandle (May 4, 2012)

KushXOJ said:


> Who are u going for ?
> I got my money on money
> 
> Cotto's getting knocked out !!
> ...


I don't care about human beings that don't contribute to society. If it was up to me, I'd put a knife in your throat. I'd put a knife in Mayweather's throat. I have no respect for imbeciles such as him. I pray for his demise as well as yours, JUST FOR BEING A WEAK-MINDED FOOL. If I saw you in a parking lot, I'd do my best to put my front tire on your skull.


----------



## ...... (May 4, 2012)

cotto don't got a chance.If I find a stream site link i'll post it.


----------



## KushXOJ (May 5, 2012)

mcrandle said:


> I don't care about human beings that don't contribute to society. If it was up to me, I'd put a knife in your throat. I'd put a knife in Mayweather's throat. I have no respect for imbeciles such as him. I pray for his demise as well as yours, JUST FOR BEING A WEAK-MINDED FOOL. If I saw you in a parking lot, I'd do my best to put my front tire on your skull.


----------



## KushXOJ (May 5, 2012)

...... said:


> cotto don't got a chance.If I find a stream site link i'll post it.


Thanks same here


----------



## ...... (May 5, 2012)

Check this site out tomorrow before the fight starts and you'll find a link to stream the fight.
http://myp2p.pe/index.php?part=home

I love that site it got every ppv sport/event and a bunch of other shit.There's no way im paying close to 60 dollars to watch a ppv fight now a days unless it's mayweather vs pacquiao.
I had faith manny could beat floyd but after he fought marquez again I think floyds gonna work manny.He wont knock him out but he'll win it split decision.
And I cant believe my man hopkins lost to bitch ass chad dawson lol,fuck it he's 47 and the best middle weight of all time,he should just retire.


----------



## ...... (May 5, 2012)

mybad this is the link I was looking for.
Check out the weekly schedule sticky,thats where most of the stream links will be......http://forum.wiziwig.eu/forums/48-Boxing-Fighting


----------



## DelSlow (May 5, 2012)

I hope Cotto drops floyd. But floyd is gonna win a UD.


----------



## kelly4 (May 5, 2012)

DelSlow said:


> I hope Cotto drops floyd. But floyd is gonna win a UD.


I agree. I hope Floyd spends his time in jail crying about his lost fight and all his lost money!

It doesn't matter though, Floyd should win easy enough.


----------



## KushXOJ (May 5, 2012)

http://www.worldstarhiphop.com/videos/video.php?v=wshhjH4idssT8E8fkm2N 

"I'm concerned about my health"
Mayweather on pacman using P.E. Drugs 
"look at his head" haha

Thanks for the stream dots ill check it out


----------



## DelSlow (May 5, 2012)

KushXOJ said:


> http://www.worldstarhiphop.com/videos/video.php?v=wshhjH4idssT8E8fkm2N
> 
> "I'm concerned about my health"
> Mayweather on pacman using P.E. Drugs
> ...


So he finally admits he's scared


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (May 5, 2012)

mcrandle said:


> I don't care about human beings that don't contribute to society. If it was up to me, I'd put a knife in your throat. I'd put a knife in Mayweather's throat. I have no respect for imbeciles such as him. I pray for his demise as well as yours, JUST FOR BEING A WEAK-MINDED FOOL. If I saw you in a parking lot, I'd do my best to put my front tire on your skull.


I'd do the same to you just for claiming you know me, you fucking loser.


----------



## Chiggachamp (May 5, 2012)

Who ever said cotto doesnt have a chance is a bo-tard. And doesnt kno boxing. Boxing is unpredictable. If he had no chance neither did old buster douglas when he knocked tyson, or litzoa shouldnt have beat cab. He was a 17 to 1 underdog. Cotto has a better chance then ortiz did. And ortiz caught him with some clean punches. And cotto has a nice jab left hook and good boxing skill. He has a chance. We all see may isnt running around so much and is trying to stande and box, cotto will catch him in the opeing roumds and may will start running pot shotinh when he can. Ill have it 7-5 rd for floyd.
But i got my boy shane whooping alveraz ass tnight.


----------



## RC7 (May 5, 2012)

anybody got a live stream ??


----------



## DelSlow (May 5, 2012)

From ..........
"Check out the weekly schedule sticky,thats where most of the stream links will be......"http://forum.wiziwig.eu/forums/48-Boxing-Fighting


----------



## RC7 (May 5, 2012)

alright im pretty sure this is the link right here http://boxingguru.eu/gurutv1.html


----------



## ...... (May 5, 2012)

RC7 said:


> alright im pretty sure this is the link right here http://boxingguru.eu/gurutv1.html


yea that one and this one look the best.
http://zonetvlive23.blogspot.com/


----------



## ...... (May 5, 2012)

Mosleys about to fight alvarez,this should be a good fight.After this is the main event.
I hope shane can pull it off.


----------



## ...... (May 5, 2012)

Damn it aint over yet but it aint looking good for mosley.
Alvarez left hook is crazy,I just hope shane doesn't get knocked out.


----------



## ...... (May 5, 2012)

damn shanes a fucking warrior.I thought he was out after he took that left hook,upper cut


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (May 5, 2012)

Mosely should have held down the select button between rounds.


----------



## RawBudzski (May 5, 2012)

Go Pac Man !!!


----------



## RawBudzski (May 5, 2012)

[video=youtube;o8T095mFdW8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o8T095mFdW8[/video]


----------



## bombasticson (May 5, 2012)

mcrandle said:


> I don't care about human beings that don't contribute to society. If it was up to me, I'd put a knife in your throat. I'd put a knife in Mayweather's throat. I have no respect for imbeciles such as him. I pray for his demise as well as yours, JUST FOR BEING A WEAK-MINDED FOOL. If I saw you in a parking lot, I'd do my best to put my front tire on your skull.


Is this guy a psych ward gate away or what!


----------



## ...... (May 5, 2012)

bombasticson said:


> Is this guy a psych ward gate away or what!


Im pretty sure lol


anyway the fights bout to start.


----------



## ...... (May 5, 2012)

RawBudzski said:


> Go Pac Man !!!


lol what fight are you watching?
Pacquiao don't fight till next month.


----------



## nuglets (May 5, 2012)

mayweather walked in with justin bieber. now i hoe he get ROCKED!! what a homo.


----------



## ...... (May 5, 2012)

nuglets said:


> mayweather waled in with justin bieber. now i hoe he get ROCKED!! what a homo.


lmfao I can't believe that shit.He must of payed floyd to walk with him to the ring lol.
Or maybe he was keeping one of floyds kids company.


----------



## ...... (May 5, 2012)

and what the fuck is up with cotto and these gay ass long pink socks lol


----------



## nuglets (May 5, 2012)

after 6 i have it 4-2 cotto. the guys on tv have it 5-1 mayweather. don't know what fight they are watching


----------



## KushXOJ (May 5, 2012)

I noticed cotto likes the color pink ... He always wears something pink. 
Mayweather is just playing with cotto !! Cotto is too slow mayweather knows what punch cotto is going to throw even before he throws it


----------



## nuglets (May 5, 2012)

after 8 is see if 5-3. at best 4-4. this announcer in all over mayweather's nut sack. it's like he wants to blow him.


----------



## ...... (May 5, 2012)

KushXOJ said:


> I noticed cotto likes the color pink ... He always wears something pink.
> Mayweather is just playing with cotto !! Cotto is too slow mayweather knows what punch cotto is going to throw even before he throws it


I noticed that to after watch 24/7.
And yea mayweather is fucking him up.His D is to sharp.


----------



## ...... (May 5, 2012)

floyd whooped his ass but it was a lot better then what I thought it was gonna be.


----------



## kizphilly (May 5, 2012)

cotto def held his own but he still got fucked up


----------



## ...... (May 5, 2012)

mayweathers really pushing for the pacquiao fight now.Maybe well get to see it in the fall


----------



## KushXOJ (May 5, 2012)

Mayweathers post interview disappointed me ...
I like it better when he's an asshole to Larry Merchant lol


----------



## ...... (May 5, 2012)

KushXOJ said:


> Mayweathers post interview disappointed me ...
> I like it better when he's an asshole to Larry Merchant lol


lol I was looking forward to it to.I thought they were gonna go at it again.


----------



## KushXOJ (May 6, 2012)

All in all it was a good fight. The people that paid for it got their moneys worth They're stupid for shoving out $60 to see it but they can't complain.

I'm ready for the pacman v.s. mayweather fight now 
They need to stop avoiding each other and make it happen


----------



## RawBudzski (May 6, 2012)

PacMan > Mayweather WhoopWhoop. I just want to see mayweathers face after a knockout.. I may even be pleased with a knock down depending on how wobbly his legs are after.


----------



## ...... (May 6, 2012)

Floyd will beat Pacquiao,I guarantee it just watch.Manny was given that fight against Marquez.Marquez was robbed,they only gave it to Pacquiao cause they want him to fight Mayweather cause it's gonna bring in crazy money.

I used to be a real big pacquiao fan but I think he fell off,He still has to get through Tim Bradley next month and that's not gonna be easy.If he bounces back and knocks him out or fucks him up I'll give him more of a chance but I doubt he'll still be able to fuck with floyd.
Floyd might be a asshole but that doesn't change the fact that he's one of the greatest boxers of all time.He looked as good as ever out there.


----------



## RawBudzski (May 6, 2012)

Too good. Which is why I hate boxing nowdays, it reminds me of WWE

Last 4 times I watched floyd fight I coulda sworn he was playing around, which is very sad if the fight is 100%.


----------



## Chiggachamp (May 6, 2012)

Pac man 2 years ago could whoop may. Now i say may could take it only cause manny aint focused. Mayweater trains like a mofo. And manny slacks. And that shows in the ring. I had the marquez fight a draw. The way to beat floyd is to stay on his chest. Cotto was doin it for a lil. But u need to stay busy and not give may room. He stay on the ropes and i think one of mannys combos would break threw now amd then as u seen cotto do. Mosley said hself manny is the strongest puncher he ever faced imo
But if anykne can beat floyd its manny. If anyone can beat manny is floyd.


----------



## ...... (May 6, 2012)

Chiggachamp said:


> Pac man 2 years ago could whoop may. Now i say may could take it only cause manny aint focused. Mayweater trains like a mofo. And manny slacks. And that shows in the ring. I had the marquez fight a draw. The way to beat floyd is to stay on his chest. Cotto was doin it for a lil. But u need to stay busy and not give may room. He stay on the ropes and i think one of mannys combos would break threw now amd then as u seen cotto do. Mosley said hself manny is the strongest puncher he ever faced imo
> But if anykne can beat floyd its manny. If anyone can beat manny is floyd.


Yea I think he could of had it a couple years ago to.He got all the singing lol and he's like a congressman or something in the Philippines so he's probably really sidetracked.
I cant wait for his fight with Bradley though it should be a good one and will give us a better picture if he's fucking with Floyd or not.


----------



## ...... (May 6, 2012)

RawBudzski said:


> Too good. Which is why I hate boxing nowdays, it reminds me of WWE
> 
> Last 4 times I watched floyd fight I coulda sworn he was playing around, which is very sad if the fight is 100%.


yup lol He makes it look that easy cause his defense is that good.I love how he counters so smoothly with that right cross.He just flicks it and it always lands,His timing is crazy.


----------



## RawBudzski (May 6, 2012)

Watching him fight you can easily imagine him on a saturday & sunday night training..watching boxing videos.. while other guys are out partying on the weekend.


----------



## kizphilly (May 6, 2012)

nobody is gonna beat floyd to they figure out a way around his counter his timing is flawless


----------



## Chiggachamp (May 6, 2012)

Hes been dropped before. 
The fighters that give him trouble are southpaws and speed fighters.
I wish he would have fought everyone when they were prime. He would be a legend instead of a cherry picker.
Himand cotto should have fought 4 yrs ago. Him a dela hoya shoulda fought in 2000 along with shanemosley he shoukd have never fought hatton or marquez. He should have fought mararito and he shoukd have fought p. Williams. AND him and pac should be fighting for the 3rd time already not the first, i blame him for all of this, and canelo is following in his foot steps. I kno its a buissness move cause thats his future but cmon man. Fight someone who will bring the best out in you. When i go to the gym i have friends there and they always wana spar me so i ask my coach (kid vegas las american too beat floyd gayweather  ) and he says no u need to fight someone who will challenge u. Push u. Make u work.


----------



## kelly4 (May 11, 2012)

Chiggachamp said:


> Hes been dropped before.
> The fighters that give him trouble are southpaws and speed fighters.
> I wish he would have fought everyone when they were prime. He would be a legend instead of a cherry picker.
> Himand cotto should have fought 4 yrs ago. Him a dela hoya shoulda fought in 2000 along with shanemosley he shoukd have never fought hatton or marquez. He should have fought mararito and he shoukd have fought p. Williams. AND him and pac should be fighting for the 3rd time already not the first, i blame him for all of this, and canelo is following in his foot steps. I kno its a buissness move cause thats his future but cmon man. Fight someone who will bring the best out in you. When i go to the gym i have friends there and they always wana spar me so i ask my coach (kid vegas las american too beat floyd gayweather  ) and he says no u need to fight someone who will challenge u. Push u. Make u work.


That's why I liked De La Hoya so much, he didn't dodge anybody.
Imagine what he would have been, if not for the drinking. 
Would have been unargueably the BEST P4P fighter ever, and not even close. Mayweather couldn't have shined De La Hoya's shoes, IMO.


----------



## Chiggachamp (May 27, 2012)

Mayweather is no g.o.a.t. He is one of the best out of this era buy no goat by any means. 
Dude is a joke. He is a buissness man first fighter second. 
With the mula he has made he should be fighting diff. He still fights like a prospect. Just beat the dude this time look good next time type shit. 
Hes not worth shit. 
Once he loses once half his fan base is gone cause they can no longer say hes the best. And his defensive is good but he doesnt fight how he talks. He talks smack and then figbts scared. 
Props to cotto. Many counted him out as did i when the fight was annonced but the more i thought about it i liked cottos chances. 
And manny has 1 punch ko power. Floyd doesnt. Manny has faster feet. I would rate there hand speed the same. I still favour pac if they meet up.
Floyd wins his fights mentally meaning he makes his guy miss and counters so his opponents get scarred to throw punchs. But pac wont back down. Even if he gets caught clean. Floyd just wont be able to hurthim. But floyd can be hurt. All it takes if one punch from pac over 36 min. Floyd defensive is good but not that good.


----------



## Chiggachamp (May 27, 2012)

And floyd is causing all the road blocks. Take the test. Okay hell take it. Now its about money. Wtf sumone who goes to rediculousness with 100 grand cash shouldnt be worrying about mula. Just lace em.up an lets find out whos the best. 
Plain and simple. Pac offerd 45 loser 55 winner. Thats nore then fair esp after all his talk and him sayin easy work. 

Ps floyd couldnt carry mp jock strap. Dude is a wanna be thug.


----------



## Chiggachamp (May 27, 2012)

And for u too say i gaurentee sumthing is just stupid. Its boxing-anything can happen.


----------

